
Will Android game development ever catch up to iOS?  - EricssonLabs
http://www.fiercedeveloper.com/story/will-android-game-development-ever-catch-ios/2011-04-18
======
tobylane
On an iPhone (or any other current iOS device) you can know that you have
nearly all, if not all of the processing power available (OS does
notifications, wifi, etc).

On an Android you have no idea how fast the processor is, no idea how much
there is going on in the background and so on. You will have to aim lower for
the game to be usable on an average Android, while an average amount of other
applications are running.

Possibly not on topic, but true and relevant.

~~~
abrown28
You have the same issue in the PC gaming world and it's thriving.

~~~
tobylane
Complex settings of quality. And questions like Will It Run Crysis.

